# September POTM Poll



## Nikon Fan (Sep 30, 2005)

Here is the poll for the Photo of the Month. The poll will run for 3 days. The photos are located under the Sep POTM thread, but I will also be posting them here this time as well to hopefully encourage more voting...So here are your nominations:

1. Self Portrait by Tekzero






2. Toehead on Harris Island by Robotjam





3. By Emayd





4. The Jefferson Memorial by Scoob





5. Eagle landing by OAndergraph





6. St. Andrews Sunset by Neodude





7. Anew by DigitalMatt





8. Little Girl with Cake by MichalS





9. Cincinnati Skyline and river at night by nakedyak





10. From the Archives (a photo of metro station in DC) by JonMikal





11. Baltic Sea Series by Anua





12. A Spoonful of Color by Thebeginning





13. From Airic's Vibrant Past Series





14. Apache Lake by Malachite





15. Untitled by Santino





16. Searchlights by A.Rotshtein





17. From JonK's Scenes froma City





18. Washington from Lincoln by JonMikal





19. A Look at the city of Toronto from a lighthouse by Chiller





20. Scenic Pano by Woodsac





21. By an other name by clarinetjwd





22. Frisco Trail by eromallagadnama





23. Sterile by Spiralout





24. Eye-Spy by Mansi





25. From Airic's Vibrant Past Series





26. Courthouse by Aprilraven


----------

